# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  Help please" ARJOO ALMUSA3ADAH"

## abu_jawad

Mumken A7ed Yeshre7 Lei Kayf Ta3reeb Alwendows? Trani 9afasht Men Hal Kmbuter

Shukran

----------


## Big Boss

والله ياخوك انت بكبرك يبغى لك تعريب
اسمح لي ما اعرف لكن حبيت اسير
كسر خاطري الموضوع ما فيه ولا رد
يذكرني بمواضيعي

----------

